

Ask HN: Review micro web-app for pick-up sports: eventchase.com - jbrun
http://www.eventchase.com

======
johnnybgoode
I would like to use such a service, but I don't think any of them are popular
enough. There was at least one other site that already does this; does anyone
remember the name?

Edit: Never mind; it looks like there are quite a few others, but again none
of them are popular.

~~~
jbrun
I agree, users is the name of the game. That is my next step ;) looking for
feesback on the ui

------
jeroen
This will only be useful with a decent user base. Maybe if you generate
publicity in Montreal, you can get enough users to make them stick around.
Expanding from there might be somewhat easier.

~~~
jbrun
I agree, users is the name of the game. That is my next step ;) looking for
feesback on the ui

------
kaiuhl
Review: this sucks. It takes 3 clicks to find out there's one event in the
entire website.

~~~
jbrun
Thanks for the feedback

------
aberman
I actually like it a lot. At first I thought it looked stupid because it was
too simple -- but then I realized that was the whole point. It's really simple
and really easy to use.

The other comments are a bit harsh, but they are also accurate. The problem
with all the other sites that do exactly the same thing is that they have no
liquidity. You have/will have the same problem. Pound the pavement.

~~~
jbrun
I agree I want it to be craigslist simple so non techies can use it. But,
ultimately it is only good if there is a user base. Working on it. Thank you
for the comment.

------
fauigerzigerk
As long as you have so little actual data put it all right on the front page!
You have way too many steps to get to the real meat. I would use an
application like this in general, but it's the network effect that you need to
create, which is difficult as we all know all too well.

------
elduderino
I would focus it all on Montreal before you expand to any other cities. Once
it gets popular, expand it one at a time, ala facebook. And I would make it
look a little nicer.

------
oakmac
Something like this already exists for ultimate frisbee:
<http://pickupultimate.com>

~~~
jbrun
Thanks.

------
r7000
basketball, basketball..

Deux fois le même sport?

~~~
jbrun
merci, corrigé.

